# Ideal adult weight for a staffy?



## stranger23 (Nov 11, 2010)

So im looking to put my staffy puppy onto a raw diet like my other dogs, ive not had a staffy before so asked the vet today when i got her jabs done an ideal adult weight so i can know how much to feed and i got told............... There is no ideal weight for a staffy they vary to much for them to be able to tell me what she should weigh when older 

So can anyone on here give me an idea of roughly what sort of weight she should be when she grows up?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with your vet, they are all so different. Little tiny ball like Staffies. huge powerhouse Staffies and even long legged agility competing Staffies.

You'll just have to go on condition, weigh and find your own perfect weight


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

They do vary a lot in size and build. I had a staffy x collie and the vet had a chart for different breeds and said Barney was a bit on the heavy side at 17.5 kilos but because he was a cross and had a waist and could feel back two ribs he was ok. It's better to go by the look rather than a specific weight.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i agree... depends on the size and build...
i have 3 sizes of yorkie... a 3lb a 5.5lb and a 9lb. none of them are over or under their ideal weight...


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Definitely too hard to give an ideal. It is far better going by eye and seeing how they look. 
The staffy I have is 20kg and she is a 'medium' sized i'd say. Also depends how much muscle they have as muscle weighs quite a lot.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Definitely too hard to give an ideal. It is far better going by eye and seeing how they look.
> The staffy I have is 20kg and she is a 'medium' sized i'd say. *Also depends how much muscle they have as muscle weighs quite a lot*.


thats a Very good point... mu poppet (the 9lb-er) is very muscular- if i didn't exercise her i could probably get her closer to 8lb, but she looks awesome when shes running about the fields, so no point denying her that just to get the weight closer to the 'upper breed standard'
breed standards are a guide- not many dogs will be built to fit it 100%
have him at what you feel looks right, then if you doubt yourself ask on here or at your vets, but go with your gut on the 'ideal'!


----------



## stranger23 (Nov 11, 2010)

Will aim for about 20kg then and just go by sight see if she needs more or less its so i could get an idea of what im meant to be feeding her


----------

